# Dug some cans.



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 1, 2015)

Now what should I do with them? They range from '40s - maybe '70s.  My first can is probably the one in best condition other than being a bit squished-- If I recall, it's a 1962 trial-size of Firewax fire-starter. Next to it is a can I accidentally further-damaged when my shovel gashed its back. We also have an intact can that I bet holds some nice color beneath the rust. My second can that I found these past couple years seems to be 1940s based on my research-- kind of shocking to me, really, when most all of the cans from before 1960 don't even have paint anymore. The can also holds good color.A huge Drewerys can popped out of a '60s dump, and the '50s Carling I've shown before (found by the hole I dug the Mobiloil from.)I cannot remove it without taking out the nail, but mom found a 1940s license plate in the Lake. So what should I do with these? How do I clean them up? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Better ideas on age? Mobiloil Outboard-- date unknown-- is crushed and both ends are ruined, somethingLube from American Oil(?) unknown date, firewax 1962, Klear floor wax 1960s(?), Du-Pros 1940s(?) Orange Shellac.  I'm mostly interested in seeing them less rusted but without altering the paint's color.  Thanks.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 1, 2015)

You can clean them in Oxalic Acid. A member in here that lives near you can show you how to do that. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 1, 2015)

Thanks.  Rescue1, is it? Maybe I could find a Youtube video on how to use the acid? Would Menards or Meijer (I assume you have Meijer as we're both in the same state) have it? Home Depot, perhaps?  Do you think any are truly worth cleaning up other than to me?


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 1, 2015)

Yes, Rescue1 Ted Clark from Coopersville. He has Acid & knows how to clean them. I don't buy my acid from Menards or Meijers so I have no idea if they have it. You could try barkeepers friend or Zud which both contain oxalic acid but I don't use it or recommend it. LEON.   P.S. forgot, I don't really see anything worth cleaning unless they are sentimental?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 1, 2015)

Thanks.


----------

